# a fun GSD specialty weekend



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Our club's specialty, (and the Southwest Region futurity/maturity) was this weekend, and we had many lovely dogs entered. 

Carly was entered in 12-18 months, in all three shows, and got a 3rd in all three shows. At least she's consistent, lol, and it was nice to be in the ribbons each time!

Sage, who turns 1 year old today, wasn't entered, but entertained everyone by sitting in a lawn chair watching from ringside. She was quite the hit, and many exhibitors took her photo from her camp chair perch. Silly dog!

Oh, and our good friends got a Select on their champion male, which was very exciting!


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Please tell me you have a picture of that! And also Happy Birthday Sage.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Sage, looking all regal from her throne:











And Sagey at the end of 3 days, lol











Couldn't get a good shot of Carly being shown since I was clear across the enormous ring, trying to take a photo of her with an iPhone :crazy: and watch her at the same time. She is the dark one in the center, being shown by a girl in a maroon jacket...


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

Carly and Sage are beautiful. I bet you never have a dull moment with 2 youngster in the house.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

congratulations they are both beautiful dogs


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Congratulations, it sounds like a great time for all.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Glad you had a good time! Hope all is okay in OK as I am watching the tornado outbreak now.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Nothing like being in a closet during a tornado warning with two restless GSDs! We are fine though - no damage here in Moore.


----------

